# I WANT one, or several!!!!!



## deeker (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## M.R. (Oct 17, 2009)

Rather see them declassified as a game animal, then they wouldn't be managed for numbers to sell more tags for.
Treat them same as a coyote. 















S.S.S.


----------



## whitemountain (Oct 17, 2009)

Dude, if you get one you gotta post pics!

I've heard those hunts can be incredibly dufficult.

Good luck!


----------



## duane9835 (Oct 17, 2009)

Definately want to see pics if your successful!!!

Wish they would open up the season here in Michigans UP.


----------



## little possum (Oct 23, 2009)

Deeker keep us updated. Good luck, and post up some pictures.


----------



## duane9835 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Mossy (Oct 23, 2009)

Duane, Are you up here in the U.P.?


----------



## yooper (Oct 23, 2009)

deeker said:


>



I think that tag is reusable deeker, In fact come here and we can fill it a few times:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 23, 2009)

Did you get that down in Butt (Butte) Deek, or is that someone you know here?

I haven't seen the regs on out-of-state tags for wolves, but I know us locals went crazy buying tags.

I'm not seeing it lasting long though, as we have several jerk, enviro hosers suing to stop the hunts. . . And those fools don't even live here!

I think we need a strong wolf population in New York's Central Park, and another strong population in Kalifornia. . . Wolves like limp wristed meat too.

All the ones that rallied for wolves to be reintroduced, live in different states with *NO *wolves for Christ's sake! Why can't those idiots just go play in traffic?


----------



## duane9835 (Oct 25, 2009)

No not a Yooper. Maybe one of these days, we live in NE troll land. 
Have had a camp up in the Big Bay area for about 17 years?? I think?

The wolf's are really making themself's known up there.


----------

